# Leominster Police Department-E911 Public Safety Telecommunications Specialist



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The Leominster Police Department Communications/E911 Center is accepting resumes and applications for full time Emergency Telecommunications Dispatchers. Candidates must successfully pass a pre-employment skill and ability test and thorough background and
criminal history check. Candidates must be willing to work all shifts including nights, weekends and all holidays and must be able to earn and maintain several state and national certifications. Prerequisites include a H.S. Diploma or GED, plus superior keyboard, computer and communication skills, and the ability to perform multiple tasks simultaneously in a high tempo, highly stressful environment. The ideal candidate should demonstrate a high degree of self-motivation and possess a strong work ethic.

Preference will be given to those with Power Phone EMD certificates.

Previous dispatching experience is preferred but training will be provided. Starting salary will be $34,460.19 as of July 1, 2013.

Please submit cover letter, resumes, and reference to: 
Lt. Scott Bernier 
29 Church Street 
Leominster, MA 01453 
or email to: [email protected]-MA.GOV. No phone calls please.


----------

